
Amazon to Build Second HQ in North America - blasdel
http://www.amazon.com/amazonHQ2
======
Johnny555
This is a dupe of this post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190555)

Same title, same source link.

